# Decoration for the yard



## markuk (Feb 15, 2014)

Just got one of these from Dunelm They have a couple of other designs for around £ 6. 






We have a similar MDF sign on our Beach Hut and as long as you coat it regulary coat it with outdoor varnish and bring it in over the winter it will be okay....


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking at that makes me feel like I am back in small town Texas


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 15, 2014)

Yep!!  Wade is right.  Makes me homesick.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

